# Today's horror story!!



## sesamestick (Dec 4, 2008)

H$U$ ''Humane'' Pigeon Control.

http://ovocontrol.com/ovocontrol-now-available-without-a-prescription/

One wonders if H$U$ did any real research??

Or do they just take donations and use it for every purpose but the protection of animal life???

Heaven help our feral flocks if ''joe citizen'' can get his hands on this product.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Very disturbing.

Hugh


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I am sure no sincere research was done...maybe a couple hack-job 'studies' for a half million each, for some favored company to have a low wage lab tech spend a couple hours with.

Kinda like everything anymore...


----------



## rfboyer (Jun 18, 2009)

A quick Googling turns up the information that in some birds, particularly chickens, nicarbazin is an effective coccidiostat, and has been in use as such for some time, but pigeons don't seem to be on the list...
Here are EPA & USDA document on the product: 
http://ddr.nal.usda.gov/dspace/bitstream/10113/39037/1/IND44318939.pdf
http://www.epa.gov/opprd001/factsheets/nicarbazin.pdf
I'm not a scientist , so I have no idea of the value of the experiment citations these documents include in the footnotes, but I'm definitely not comfortable with the classification of this stuff as "pesticide" ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure beats, shooting, poison, imposing fines for feeding and all other horrendous control methods humans come up with....humans that , for the most part would rather kill a creature because they find it's presence inconvenient.

Really...what are the alternatives? Community lofts?...great idea...just try convincing governments to fork out the money to build and maintain them.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

*Today's Horror Story!!*

Well, I could not read this and not comment on their website. They are about to create a DISASTER, not just for the Pigeon population, but other birds and wildlife (such as squirrels and raccoons) who will also eat the pellets. Plus, they have not done ANY long-term studies regarding long term side-effects this "birth control" could have on the pigeon's abilities to reproduce or eggs abilities to hatch, once it is off this crap. How do they know whether or not this method of birth control will not make the pigeon go sterile. I suggest that we rise up, as many of us who are willing, and bombard this site with our words of angst and disgust at this soon to be released Pandora's Box. RISE UP, BROTHER AND SISTERHOOD OF THE FEATHER, AND BE HEARD!! THE SOUND OF MANY VOICES CAN MAKE THE DEAF EAR LISTEN. The sad truth is: THEY DO NOT CARE. We must make a noise and FORCE them to pay attention. Do not go silently into the night on this one, because it is, as I say going to have a HORRIBLE impact on our ferals.

I personally regard this method of pigeon control far more disasterous than shooting or any other means (which are horrible and bad enough) BECAUSE this could cause the same effect that shooting vast numbers of Passenger Pigeons had, which eventually irradicated them. Not one lives now. Pigeons can recover from the present onslaught of slaughter used today, but this could mean the demise of all ferals if the worst case scenario occurs, and they become STERILE OVER TIME and unable to produce shells thick enough to hatch (this could become a distinct possibility). They will not recover from THAT. And it is the same old reason they are doing it: I t is more cost effective!!! Some of us out there are old enough to remember the use of DDT in the 1950-'60's which was hailed as a maricle in pest control, until people and cattle got sick and died, and birds became sterile (whooping Crane for long periods of time could not reproduce and almost went extinct, as well as many other species of eagles, falcons, etc.,). Man plays God when he does not have the right or the knowledge. 

These jerks are thinking about the amount of money they will save on spike belts, wire meshing, poop cleanup. Remember that these kind of pigeon haters would love to have them E L I M A T E D - P E R M A N E N T L Y. If you care, you MUST make yourself be heard - do it for the ferals, who served humans so well as messangers for thousands of years, who found dry land for Noah when put out the window of the Ark, whose form was used as the holy spirit descending on Jesus at his baptism. God loves them. We must speak out. 

As to the idea of Community Lofts I know that governments are not interested in the idea because it would take an initial investment of time and money before it would reap the tremendous benefits we see in the PiCAS European models. It seems like the first step has to be to educate an ignorant public and government who sees no benefit at all in feral pigeons. That is why I did a local National Pigeon Day which was a forum of interesting information about pigeons, their history, their service to man, and many other informative things about them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I just keep hoping some Virus or Plague will reduce the Earth's people-populations to about one percent of what they are now, with, ideally, only the cool, independent, non-corporate-mentality, Bird friendly people surviving...

As it has become, the ever mindlessly breeding corporate-managed/exploited chattel people-populations are the pestilence, the vermin, the invasive and destructive species to everyone including themselves, their 'god' is the next fiscal quarter, or, declentions and sublimations or parasiting on it, etc.

Not so good...


'The Horror' ( to apply the phrase Joseph Conrad had used... )


...sigh...


----------



## LotusPigeon (Nov 7, 2009)

Wouldn't that just be great pdpbison? lol one day maybe..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is an earlier thread on this very subject, it even includes several posts by the CEO of the company which developed OVOCONTROL:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f22/birth-control-for-birds-20777-2.html?highlight=ovocontrol


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*Questions Unlimited*

Yes, Eric Wolf sounds convincing. But there are omissions in his statements and inaccuracies in the Innolytics site that need attention.


*1) How can one feed per day, early in the morning, treat the laying females, when they're on nest duty at that time?* (See their promotional video).

*2) What happens to the cockbirds if they are being massively overdosed? *Yes, because Innolytics estimate 5g 'bait' per pigeon, but they can eat 10 times that, can't they?

*3) Nicarbazin has been safely used on chickens for 50 years...* Yeah, right, what about the lethal toxicity to chickens fed 1600 and 2500 ppm (parts per million) nicarbazin in food ration, and the depressed growth and reduced egg hatchability that were seen at lower concentrations. (See http://www.epa.gov/opprd001/factsheets/nicarbazin.pdf, pages 3 and 4, and compare with the CEO's statement that 'The product is extremely effective (+/- 95%) in keeping eggs from hatching and nothing ever dies.')
Except for those who do, of course. Check the link above, pps 6-9 for the effects of Nicarbazin on water life forms and terrestrial animals/birds who drink contaminated water! (Note that droppings from treated birds, if they fall in or near water, will pollute it.)

*4) Pigeon life expectancy and population decrease:*



> Due to the rapid turnover of the population and relatively short lifespan of pigeons (2-3 years), a contraceptive tool is very effective in reducing bird numbers.
> Data shows an *88%* decline in the pigeon population over 28 months.
> 
> (This entry was posted on Tuesday, May 18th, 2010 at 10:44 AM and is filed under Product News, Technical Updates.)


The first figure is wrong, and the second is vastly excessive for a 'humane' method of population control.

*5) How exactly does the product work?*
We've been told that it inhibits the formation of the vitelline membrane, which separates the white from the yolk. Now we're being told it inhibits the sperm receptor and WILL affect mammals.



> Innolytics Receives Gates Foundation Grant
> Rancho Santa Fe, CA – Innolytics, LLC announced today that it has received a US$100,000 “Grand Challenges Explorations” grant from the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation. The grant will support an innovative global health research project conducted by Dr. Alexander MacDonald, Chief Science Officer titled “Contraception based on inhibition of the sperm receptor”.
> Dr. MacDonald’s project is one of 78 grants announced by the Gates Foundation in the fourth funding round of Grand Challenges Explorations, an initiative to help scientists around the world explore bold and largely unproven ways to improve health in developing countries.
> OvoControl® brand of nicarbazin, now registered for avian use, can potentially represent a new class of contraceptive technology in mammals.
> ...


*6) How pigeon-friendly are they?*



> Integrated Pest Management for Pigeons (“IPM”)
> The ubiquitous pigeon *infests*, to a greater or lesser extent, nearly all industrial and urban areas across the United States and the world. In the US, pigeons are non-native and considered an invasive pest species.
> Just like rodents, pigeons are considered a public health pest and are not just an aesthetic issue. Pigeons cause economic damage estimated in excess of $1 billion, annually in the US alone (USDA Environmental Assessment 2000). Pigeons are also considered vectors for zoonotic diseases and ectoparasites.
> 
> (This entry was posted on Tuesday, May 18th, 2010 at 10:44 AM and is filed under Product News, Technical Updates.)


*7) Do they know what a healthy pigeon looks like?*

Am I seeing things or does the very pigeon on their logo have a droopy wing?










I wish I could believe this is the solution we have been waiting for, but I still have too many questions.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

My comment:

How many studies were done on this? This is an outrage! Do you know what this could do to all the other wildlife that are eating it? There are many endangered species out there that are now TRYING to raise some young but can’t because they wild be on “ Birth control” we don’t even know exactly what this dose to us. And it will all be because of YOU that we lose many of these wonderful creatures. 

How long have you people tested this product? What are the long terms affects of this? You probably don’t even know, do you? I will certainly not be participating in this “ kind act of yours” or should I say disturbing act.

If you are so sure about your WONDERFUL product, lets see YOU eat it!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

PS. I've invited Mr. Wolf to reply to my post.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Teresa said:


> PS. I've invited Mr. Wolf to reply to my post.


I hope he does!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

To an extent, I support the intention, its better than poisoning and killing the pigeons. In India stray dogs are captured and killed by municipalities. The government in Delhi came up with the plan to sterlise the dogs rather than killing them. Here is an extract of the news then

_"In an effort to ensure humane treatment to stray dogs while intensifying its sterilisation drive, the Municipal Corporation of Delhi has decided to set up Animal Lover Clubs in colonies across the Capital. 

Announcing this here today, the Municipal Commissioner, Rakesh Mehta, said these clubs, consisting mainly of residents of the colony, would be involved in activities like keeping control of stray dogs in their area and their sterilisation and immunisation, besides taking care of their veterinary needs and ensuring that they do not have access to open garbage. 

The clubs, first of their kind in the country, would also ensure that stray dogs are not treated inhumanely by the residents, while at the same time ensuring that they did not create a menace."_

Since the practical world consists of people loving and hating the feral flocks of pigeon, this is a much more humane way considering the society. Yet it depends a lot on how this would be implemented and there I second Teresa's questions.

Also, pdpbison's dream is not going to fullfill but a better thing which can be expected is that each family teach their children to love animals and care for them  by that we can atleast hope that the next generation would be better in numbers when it comes for support


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

rfboyer said:


> A quick Googling turns up the information that in some birds, particularly chickens, nicarbazin is an effective coccidiostat, and has been in use as such for some time, but pigeons don't seem to be on the list...
> Here are EPA & USDA document on the product:
> http://ddr.nal.usda.gov/dspace/bitstream/10113/39037/1/IND44318939.pdf
> http://www.epa.gov/opprd001/factsheets/nicarbazin.pdf
> I'm not a scientist , so I have no idea of the value of the experiment citations these documents include in the footnotes, but I'm definitely not comfortable with the classification of this stuff as "pesticide" ...


Robin --

The classification of OvoControl as a "pesticide" is an unfortunate regulatory requirement. Contraception of pigeons is regulated under FIFRA, the Federal Insecticide, Fungicide and Rodenticide Act. Although OvoControl is not cidal, it is still regulated as a pesticide -- since the class is so new, EPA just does not have another "box" to put it in. Even the Agency has a tough time reconciling this.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

yopigeonguy said:


> My comment:
> 
> How many studies were done on this? This is an outrage! Do you know what this could do to all the other wildlife that are eating it? There are many endangered species out there that are now TRYING to raise some young but can’t because they wild be on “ Birth control” we don’t even know exactly what this dose to us. And it will all be because of YOU that we lose many of these wonderful creatures.
> 
> ...


The active ingredient in OvoControl, nicarbazin, was originally developed by Merck in the mid-1950's. Since it is also used in food animal production, nicarbazin is also registered by FDA as a coccidiostat. The compound has been extensively studied and scrutinized, not just in the US but in international markets as well. In March 2010 nicarbazin was re-registered by the European Food Safety Authority (EFSA) -- see the published opinion at http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/scdocs/scdoc/1551.htm.

OvoControl for geese and pigeons was co-developed by Innolytics and the USDA National Wildlife Research Center in Fort Collins, CO. Studies conducted for registration include the basic suite of experiments and data required by EPA. In this case, however, the original FDA studies, typically not required for a pesticide, were used to augment the basic regulatory framework. Studies supporting the efficacy of OvoControl continue even today. 

Nicarbazin and its properties have been extensively studied and publications in academic journals number in the hundreds. FDA and EPA do not grant pesticide or drug registrations without the required studies. 

Furthermore, the risk of non-target exposure on urban rooftops where OvoControl is dispensed is, at best, remote. For a full explanation please see the white paper entitled, “The Effects of OvoControl® P (nicarbazin) on Non-Target Birds and Other Wildlife”, on the OvoControl website.

Although we do not recommend it, in terms of human consumption, OvoControl will not hurt or harm you. If you ever eat chicken, chances are that you have already ingested some residues of the product.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The fact that it has nicarbazin, which is a coccidiostat, and would be given daily, that could easily build resistant strains of cocci. That could in time actually harm the birds.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Nicarbazin has been used for more than a half a century to prevent coccidiosis in chickens. There have been no validated reports of resistant strains of coccidia in the literature. 

In the case of pigeons, nicarbazin has no effect, positive or negative, on the coccidial species prevalent in this bird. Furthermore, there is no evidence that nicarbazin would prevent clinical or sub-clinical coccidiosis in pigeons. In fact, the product has been proven to be of limited or no value for preventing coccidosis in species other than domestic chickens.

Unlike a "treatment" for coccidiosis, nicarbazin _prevents_ the disease in chickens. In the case of pigeons and other birds, treatment (versus prevention) is the preferred option. 

Growing pigeons develop immunity to coccidia. Since OvoControl is only fed to adults, this would have no impact whatsoever.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

erickwolf said:


> Nicarbazin has been used for more than a half a century to prevent coccidiosis in chickens. There have been no validated reports of resistant strains of coccidia in the literature.
> 
> In the case of pigeons, nicarbazin has no effect, positive or negative, on the coccidial species prevalent in this bird. Furthermore, there is no evidence that nicarbazin would prevent clinical or sub-clinical coccidiosis in pigeons. In fact, the product has been proven to be of limited or no value for preventing coccidosis in species other than domestic chickens.
> 
> ...


*
*

Anything fed to the adults can be passed on to the babies during feeding. I would think that it could have an effect on their developing immunity.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Not in this case. OvoControl is consumed as nicarbazin, but excreted in its components, DNC and HDP. DNC alone is not absorbable. Therefore, even if the chicks consumed the fecal matter directly from the adults, they would not be be recieving anything that is biologically active. See the white paper on the website for additional details. Furthermore, there is no evidence that nicarbazin has any effect whatsoever on immunity in any species. The active ingredient is innocuous with the exception of the contraceptive effect.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Teresa --

Thank you for the opportunity to address your concerns. We monitor this website periodically and I am glad that you brought it to our attention. All good questions – some easier to answer than others. 

*1) How can one feed per day, early in the morning, treat the laying females, when they're on nest duty at that time? (See their promotional video).*

OvoControl is fed first thing in the morning, as a first meal. You are right; females normally have egg duty at night and perhaps early in the day. That said, once the female is brooding, the contraceptive effect on the eggs has already taken place. Therefore, once sitting on the eggs, she no longer requires OvoControl. She will need it again once the next set of eggs is under development. 

*2)What happens to the cockbirds if they are being massively overdosed?*

As noted in the literature, a 300 gram pigeon consumes approximately 30 grams of dry matter/day (Johnston & Janiga, 1995). 5 grams of OvoControl represents roughly 17% of an average diet. The product is primarily wheat flour, a carbohydrate source. 

OvoControl is broadcast at a rate of 1lb/80 birds/day, equivalent to 5 grams/bird. Broadcasting ensures that all birds have the opportunity to consume it. Clearly some birds will eat more than others and it is not uncommon for more aggressive pigeons to receive as much as 10 grams and others as little as 2 grams. Even at the low level, however, OvoControl is still working and at the higher levels there is no toxicity from an overdose. A pigeon can only be contracepted once – there is no benefit to consuming more, but no risk to it either. 

A pigeon cannot receive a 10x overdose since they cannot physically consume it. 

*3) Nicarbazin has been safely used on chickens for 50 years... Yeah, right, what about the lethal toxicity to chickens fed 1600 and 2500 ppm (parts per million) nicarbazin in food ration, and the depressed growth and reduced egg hatchability that were seen at lower concentrations.*

Nicarbazin has been used extensively in chickens for more than half a century – beginning about the same time that the modern poultry industry started to develop. The acute toxicity of nicarbazin in the rat, measured in terms of an LD50 is >10,000 mg/kg body weight. The metric indicates that the compound is roughly as toxic as table sugar. Everything is toxic at some level – you can even induce toxic effects with too much water. 

The recommended dosage in chickens is 125ppm. Feeding a complete diet containing 1,600 or 2500ppm of nicarbazin, representing up to a 20x dose, will indeed produce a toxic response in a chicken. A pigeon consuming 15 grams of OvoControl – 50% of its total dietary intake – receives only a 3x dose. Furthermore, since they have a very short digestive tract, the dose on a mg/kg bw basis in pigeons must be higher than in chickens. Only by increasing the dose can adequate absorption occur and, in fact, nothing ever dies from this level of exposure. 

Dissociated nicarbazin (DNC) following excretion, is irreversibly bound to fecal matter or soil particles, and no longer biologically available. DNC is effectively insoluble in water (45ppb at pH 7) and has no potential to pollute water sources. For more information see the white paper . 

*4) Pigeon life expectancy and population decrease.*

Depending on the reference, the lifespan of urban pigeons is 2-3 (Johnston & Janiga, 1995). Flocks have a very high rate of turnover compared to other birds. That said, given proper care and feeding, it is not unusual for pigeons to live 15 years or more. The longest I have ever seen reported was 30 years. Nevertheless, based on typical environmental conditions, weather, predation from other species as well as a high rate of disease, the urban pigeon does not live very long.

Without embryonic growth, the population declines rapidly. Similar population dynamics models have been proposed for rats. Knipling and McGuire (1972), cited by Fagerstone in, Integrative Zoology (2010; 1: 15-30) entitled, “Review of issues concerning the use of reproductive inhibitors, with particular emphasis on resolving human-wildlife conflicts in North America” reported the following,

_“…..(the author’s) theoretical model demonstrates that if 70% of rats can be sterilized for three generations (one year), the population will be almost eliminated, whereas a similar effect using lethal control allows the population to rebound to its original size.”_

Simply killing rats does little to control the population whereas effective contraception has the ability to reduce it relatively quickly. Based on the short life-span and rapid breeding cycle, the same rules apply to pigeons, consistent with the data Innolytics has collected and also what has been reported in Italy. 

_*5) How exactly does the product work?*_

Based on early observations, some investigators theorized that nicarbazin had an effect on cholesterol metabolism and thereby inhibited the formation of the vitelline membrane, the layer separating yolk and egg. This was supported by the “mottled” look of the membrane in nicarbazin treated birds. Recent studies by Barbato, et. al., at the Pennsylvania State University, however, were able to confirm that on a cellular level, nicarbazin interferes with the formation of the ZP-3 sperm receptor sites. Sperm never reach the egg since the sperm receptor sites are not functional. 

In its current form, nicarbazin has no effect in mammals. For example, if OvoControl is fed to a cat, there is no biological effect, reproductive or otherwise. The Gates Foundation Grant is intended to fund the research to determine how the technology can be adapted to achieve the same contraceptive effect in mammals. 

*6) How pigeon-friendly are they?*

Pigeons, in large numbers, are considered urban pests. Unfamiliar with the biology and population characteristics, misguided communities and businesses generally choose lethal control methods since they are tangible and immediate in action. These include shooting, trapping (euthanizing), and especially *poisons*. Unfortunately, since the birds have the ability to breed so rapidly, these methods simply ensure a chronic cycle of poisoning and killing. 

The animal welfare community unanimously supports safe and effective, contraceptive technology. See the Wayne Pacelle (HSUS) blog for a sample. ASPCA, Born Free, Audubon and the Peregrine Fund have the same position. 

Not only is OvoControl bird friendly, but we are working on contraceptive technology for a wide range of other species including mammals. Frankly, we consider contraception far more humane than many of the other methods that are commonly used to “manage” urban wildlife. 

*7) Do they know what a healthy pigeon looks like?*

The pigeon in our logo is perfectly healthy. 

Thank you for the opportunity to address your concerns and I hope that we have instilled further confidence in this new and developing contraceptive technology. Please let us know if you have additional questions – we would be delighted to address them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

erickwolf said:


> Not in this case. OvoControl is consumed as nicarbazin, but excreted in its components, DNC and HDP. DNC alone is not absorbable. * Therefore, even if the chicks consumed the fecal matter directly from the adults, they would not be be recieving anything that is biologically active. *See the white paper on the website for additional details. Furthermore, there is no evidence that nicarbazin has any effect whatsoever on immunity in any species. The active ingredient is innocuous with the exception of the contraceptive effect.



Who's talking about fecal matter? 
Anything the adults eat, is passed on to the squabs during FEEDING.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

sesamestick said:


> H$U$ ''Humane'' Pigeon Control.
> 
> http://ovocontrol.com/ovocontrol-now-available-without-a-prescription/
> 
> ...


Sesame Stick --

While HSUS did not participate in the development of OvoControl they remain a staunch advocate for the use of contraceptive technology in pigeons. 

OvoControl development started in 1998, more than 12 years ago. It is not untypical to invest a decade of time and resources in the development of a product and registration with EPA. In this case, since it is so expensive and time consuming, we partnered with the USDA National Wildlife Research Center, in Fort Collins, CO. 

Millions of dollars have been invested in the development of the new technology. If successful, we hope to extend the use of contraception to other species, perhaps even to include small mammals.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Indeed, if adult pigeons would regurgitate partially digested OvoControl to the chicks, the product still does not have any effect; anti-coccidial, immune related or otherwise. In more than 50 years of use in chickens and research in other species, nicarbazin has never been reported to have these effects.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I think we need to learn more about this product, and rather than being on the attack, I think we need to be open to learning. I have heard arguments on both sides, and therefore find it hard to come to an opinion about the use of it. I have read posts that claim that OvoControl P eradicates a pigeons natural immunity to Coccidiosis, because it contains Nicarbazin, and that in some areas whole flocks died suddenly when hit by an outbreak of Coccidiosis. If this be the case, then I feel it to be no better than poisoning, but if it is not the case, than I want to know that also. I know we hear the arguments on both sides, but I honestly feel that we need to try to learn more about it, and try to decipher fact from fiction. Let's face it, if OvoControl does not have ill effects on the health of the flocks, than it is a more humane way of bringing the numbers down. And when the numbers go up, then there will always be people coming up with ways to get rid of them. Just the way it is. So I for one am willing to hear arguments on both sides, and learn.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Erick...some members have read the following link. Would you review it and comment please.

http://ja-jp.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=27667080066&topic=5367


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Teresa said:


> Yes, Eric Wolf sounds convincing. But there are omissions in his statements and inaccuracies in the Innolytics site that need attention.
> 
> 
> *1) How can one feed per day, early in the morning, treat the laying females, when they're on nest duty at that time?* (See their promotional video).
> ...





Charis said:


> Erick...some members have read the following link. Would you review it and comment please.
> 
> http://ja-jp.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=27667080066&topic=5367


Charis -- the Picas opinion is a diatribe rather than serious scientific assessment. None of the comments are supported by the science or technical publication. What is written in the Facebook post represents purely speculative opinions. 

Beginning with the theory that nicarbazin could have a deleterious effect on the immune system of pigeons or other birds is completely unfounded. Other comments include a statement that OvoControl could cause ocular damage. No kidding – the pellets are larger than BB’s and would obviously hurt if you stick them in your eye. 

It is our policy not to comment on diatribes. Their post simply cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

sesamestick said:


> H$U$ ''Humane'' Pigeon Control.
> 
> http://ovocontrol.com/ovocontrol-now-available-without-a-prescription/
> 
> ...


The average citizen can do no harm with OvoControl. It represents contraceptive technology and any reproductive effect is fully reversible within a few days. The real concern should be the average citizen with malicious intent to harm birds or other wildlife that is able to purchase one of the avian toxicants. The effects, in this case, are obviously irreversible.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

erickwolf said:


> The average citizen can do no harm with OvoControl. It represents contraceptive technology and any reproductive effect is fully reversible within a few days. *The real concern should be the average citizen with malicious intent to harm birds or other wildlife that is able to purchase one of the avian toxicants. The effects, in this case, are obviously irreversible.*





Good point. 
My first pigeon experience, when I was 4 years old, was with a pigeon that had been poisoned. He died in front of me while I said my prayers asking God to intercede on his behalf.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

erickwolf said:


> Depending on the reference, the lifespan of urban pigeons is 2-3 (Johnston & Janiga, 1995).


We're in 2010. It's not unlikely this is not valid anymore.


I feel this is an improvement over the "HURRR HURRR LET'S KILL ALL THE BIRDS". At least they are trying.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Erick,

Thank you for taking the time to address all the various questions that were put by me and by other members. Your comments will provide plenty of food for thought.
I totally agree that hatch control is far preferable to other methods that can injure pigeons -- I'm not even mentioning lethal methods, as those are wholly unacceptable. However, in the face of contrasting statements, it's imperative to find out how safe Ovocontrol is before making any endorsement decisions. I have my own agenda, you see, because in my country they are using a hormone-based product, and that's proved ineffective. Locally, the Municipal vet has suggested creating a city loft, but his blue-print is ridiculously expensive and, worst of all, stands no chance of succeding. I've been looking at all the options, and will continue to do so. So thank you for your replies.

PS. I still think your pigeon has a droopy wing, though!


----------



## erickwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Teresa said:


> Erick,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to address all the various questions that were put by me and by other members. Your comments will provide plenty of food for thought.
> I totally agree that hatch control is far preferable to other methods that can injure pigeons -- I'm not even mentioning lethal methods, as those are wholly unacceptable. However, in the face of contrasting statements, it's imperative to find out how safe Ovocontrol is before making any endorsement decisions. I have my own agenda, you see, because in my country they are using a hormone-based product, and that's proved ineffective. Locally, the Municipal vet has suggested creating a city loft, but his blue-print is ridiculously expensive and, worst of all, stands no chance of succeding. I've been looking at all the options, and will continue to do so. So thank you for your replies.
> ...


Teresa,

We are delighted to answer legitimate questions and defend our technology.  In the end, I think you will also conclude that OvoControl is extremely well vetted, safe and effective. 

Based on your profile, I understand that you are in Portugal. Olá e bom dia (unfortunately, that is the end of Portuguese). The European markets are obviously much different than the US. While there are restrictions in the US, the use of avian toxicants (poisons) remains rampant in all kinds of birds, including pigeons. In fact, the quick and dirty solution for an offending flock of pigeons is the product Avitrol (4-AP). You can read our description, although I guess there is a thread someplace on the Pigeon-Talk website as well. The use of toxicants in the US remains controversial and OvoControl is meant as a safe and effective alternative for businesses and communities that are trying to manage down their pigeon numbers.

I am intrigued by the comment that your community is using some sort of hormonal preparation for birth control in pigeons. We understand that a German company, Boehringer Ingelheim, marketed a drug in Europe roughly 20(?) years ago but that it was withdrawn due to mutagenic properties. Can you tell me what compound/product your community is (was) using for contraception? Many of the hormone based products were withdrawn years ago due to environmental issues and especially secondary toxicity. OvoControl (nicarbazin) does not share any of these attributes. Nevertheless, I am very interested in the nature of the compound that they are using. 

PS -- the pigeon in our logo may have a droopy wing, but he/she is not changing.


----------

